# Emily King crowdfunding?



## Farma (24 May 2018)

Just read that Emily King is crowdfunding for a new horse, after the Jonty purchase is this going to become common practice? Thoughts?


----------



## ihatework (24 May 2018)

Oh dear god. Ive just gone and checked out the Facebook post.
I hope she can keep her promise on what 2000 x £20 shareholders will get out of it, lol!

I didnt support Jontys quest but I did think it was a very well structured and thought out plan. This Emily King one is urm ..... not quite so much


----------



## Farma (24 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			Oh dear god. I&#8217;ve just gone and checked out the Facebook post.
I hope she can keep her promise on what 2000 x £20 shareholders will get out of it, lol!

I didn&#8217;t support Jontys quest but I did think it was a very well structured and thought out plan. This Emily King one is urm ..... not quite so much 

Click to expand...

Yes that did cross my mind also, part of me thinks good luck to her and the other part thinks what a cheek!


----------



## Abi90 (24 May 2018)

I know someone who has just managed to crowd fund themself £2000 to buy a second pony because horse number 1 had issues and she had to retire him. Instead of saving like the rest of us she asked her friends and strangers for money!


----------



## Farma (24 May 2018)

Abi90 said:



			I know someone who has just managed to crowd fund themself £2000 to buy a second pony because horse number 1 had issues and she had to retire him. Instead of saving like the rest of us she asked her friends and strangers for money!
		
Click to expand...

I cant believe she actually got it!


----------



## Red-1 (24 May 2018)

What is the deal? What do people get out of it? 

Is it for a yard visit or something?



ETA - actually I hopped onto Facebook and looked it up...

- Be able to see him at the lorry/ stables at ALL of his competitions and see how everything works behind the scenes
- Walk his XC courses with me at all of the big events he comeptes at 
- Come to watch him train at home, near Chester 
- Be an official part of Team King
- Become a true part of Hobbys journey to the top of the sport & follow him with a true connection to Badminton, the Olympics & beyond.

.....That all seems like a bargain for £20!


----------



## Abi90 (24 May 2018)

Farma said:



			I cant believe she actually got it!
		
Click to expand...

The mind boggles honestly


----------



## Farma (24 May 2018)

Red-1 said:



			What is the deal? What do people get out of it? 

Is it for a yard visit or something?



ETA - actually I hopped onto Facebook and looked it up...

- Be able to see him at the lorry/ stables at ALL of his competitions and see how everything works behind the scenes
- Walk his XC courses with me at all of the big events he comeptes at 
- Come to watch him train at home, near Chester 
- Be an official part of Team King
- Become a true part of Hobby&#8217;s journey to the top of the sport & follow him with a true connection to Badminton, the Olympics & beyond.

.....That all seems like a bargain for £20!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it just!


----------



## DabDab (24 May 2018)

Red-1 said:



			What is the deal? What do people get out of it? 

Is it for a yard visit or something?



ETA - actually I hopped onto Facebook and looked it up...

- Be able to see him at the lorry/ stables at ALL of his competitions and see how everything works behind the scenes
- Walk his XC courses with me at all of the big events he comeptes at 
- Come to watch him train at home, near Chester 
- Be an official part of Team King
- Become a true part of Hobby&#8217;s journey to the top of the sport & follow him with a true connection to Badminton, the Olympics & beyond.

.....That all seems like a bargain for £20!
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see the spectacle of Emily King walking a xc course with the 2000 people in tow


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 May 2018)

Abi90 said:



			I know someone who has just managed to crowd fund themself £2000 to buy a second pony because horse number 1 had issues and she had to retire him. Instead of saving like the rest of us she asked her friends and strangers for money!
		
Click to expand...

Did she get the money from crowd funding? I saw the original ad and fell off my chair laughing! I knew she got the pony but assumed a relative bought it for her. If the general public did then the world is even more stupid than I thought!


----------



## ihatework (24 May 2018)

DabDab said:



			Would love to see the spectacle of Emily King walking a xc course with the 2000 people in tow 

Click to expand...

And the queue in the lorry park to go and pat the damn horse.
The look on a stable managers face when hoards of people expect to get through security.

Honestly, I can&#8217;t stop sniggering to myself.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 May 2018)

This horse has done one BE100 with her yet it's going to go to badminton and the Olympics........

I didn't agree with Jontys crowd funding but at least he'd had the horse years and had a record on it.

I've always thought she comes across as a spolit little oik and after the whole drink driving thing 'it's no big deal I was only slightly over ' am afraid I can think.of countless things I'd rather spend 20 on. 

FWIW my 20 will be going to PFK or Willberry


----------



## DabDab (24 May 2018)

Um, Badminton, the Olympics *and beyond* actually. This horse is going to win competitions so high class they haven't even been invented yet


----------



## xDundryx (24 May 2018)

someone put a link on the H&H fb post to some channel 4 docu-trash she was in 'Rich Kids Go Shopping' honestly she came across as a spoilt smug little brat! and after the drink driving debacle.....


----------



## xDundryx (24 May 2018)

https://youtu.be/aJ8eS7TTxDI  link!


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2018)

Can someone please explain to me how a horse that's done one BE100 with her  is worth £40,000?


----------



## be positive (24 May 2018)

DabDab said:



			Um, Badminton, the Olympics *and beyond* actually. This horse is going to win competitions so high class they haven't even been invented yet 

Click to expand...

That explains why a horse that has no real record is valued at £40k, he is going beyond 4* level to the new 5* especially set up for them, like IHW I am looking forward to seeing how she copes when all the owners turn up at an event, as he is only at novice level most events they are at will be free entry so  anyone turn up and walk round the lorry park to find them.


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2018)

DabDab said:



			Um, Badminton, the Olympics *and beyond* actually. This horse is going to win competitions so high class they haven't even been invented yet 

Click to expand...



...


----------



## Apercrumbie (24 May 2018)

xDundryx said:



https://youtu.be/aJ8eS7TTxDI  link!
		
Click to expand...

She does not come across well there does she? Given she was 19, I'm sure she's already slightly more grown up but she may have a long way to go.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 May 2018)

Mary on that  clip is being delightfully bashful about her hard won medals while oik shows off all the things that are actually her mums......oh dear.


----------



## xDundryx (24 May 2018)

Mary has always come across as humble and sincere. Emily not so much!  I absolutely love Lissa Green and the fact she seems to work her backside off and there's a lot of raw emotion out there, not playing on her parents name or flashing freebies at everyone.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 May 2018)

I'm sure I've seen a interview with Lissa saying she'd love  to be half as sucessfull as her mum,  and Emily wants to beat hers. Hum. Competitive spirt is great but have some respect!


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2018)

I'm not sure Emily had parenting which would have made her anything but a self absorbed madam, to be honest. How many pregnant women would risk an unborn child by competing at the Olympics when five months pregnant?  It doesn't smack of the most child centred parent-to-be to me. I wondered at the time how the kid would turn out, because it was pretty clear that it wasn't going to be the focus of Mary's life after it was born. 

It was absolutely Mary's right to do what she wanted to do, of course. I just think it's a bit unfair to judge how nice Mary is compared with her daughter, when her daughter is the product of her upbringing by Mary.


----------



## DirectorFury (24 May 2018)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This horse has done one BE100 with her yet it's going to go to badminton and the Olympics........

I didn't agree with Jontys crowd funding but at least he'd had the horse years and had a record on it.

I've always thought she comes across as a spolit little oik and after the whole drink driving thing 'it's no big deal I was only slightly over ' am afraid I can think.of countless things I'd rather spend 20 on. 

FWIW my 20 will be going to PFK or Willberry
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%, along with the £20 to Willberry.


----------



## milliepops (24 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			And the queue in the lorry park to go and pat the damn horse.
The look on a stable managers face when hoards of people expect to get through security.

Honestly, I can&#8217;t stop sniggering to myself.
		
Click to expand...

It's almost worth chipping in just to see it. 
I did the jonty/art one but this feels somewhat different


----------



## Abi90 (25 May 2018)

EKW said:



			Did she get the money from crowd funding? I saw the original ad and fell off my chair laughing! I knew she got the pony but assumed a relative bought it for her. If the general public did then the world is even more stupid than I thought!
		
Click to expand...

She managed half and she was topped up the other £1000 by family. She still has the page up and people are still donating... probably so she can buy a saddle or something


----------



## xDundryx (25 May 2018)

How children turn out isn't always a reflection on their upbringing I know that well. Parents can give them the tools and guidance to prepare for life  but it's up to an individual how they live it. 

LoL ing at 2000 people crowding round  the horse lorry for a pat!


----------



## Turitea (25 May 2018)

Wrong, this is so wrong. A professional eventer should not go crowdfunding for a horse. Sorry, it is like a GP asking his patients to "crowdfund" his next ultrasound system.


----------



## Puff (25 May 2018)

I dont like this at all, I thought crowdfunding was for worthy or charitable causes? I wasnt a huge fan of the jonty and art one but at least they were a proven top combination. Am seriously worried this is the way the world is going  I wonder what Mary thinks of all this! With her talent, name and social media influence I wouldve thought she could attract owners or a proper syndicate the traditional way


----------



## Scarlett (25 May 2018)

ElleSkywalker said:



			FWIW my 20 will be going to PFK or Willberry
		
Click to expand...

This. Off to donate to PFK.

I also wonder if the 2000 owners will all appreciate that the horse is a youngster. I imagine there will be folk expecting to see it at Badders 2019....


----------



## Bernster (25 May 2018)

I&#8217;m a part of arts family and I really enjoy it. It is a bit odd but that appeal struck a chord. I saw the EK one but wasn&#8217;t convinced, for an unproven youngster. Jonny&#8217;s was different I think as They were an established pairing.  I wouldn&#8217;t want to see crowdfunding generally for this kind of thing but it wouldn&#8217;t surprise me that&#8217;s it&#8217;s already being used for random and pretty unworthy causes.


----------



## Kat (25 May 2018)

The whole thing is bordering on a scam really isn't it? Who valued the horse, is it really worth £40k as a virtually unproven youngster, would it fetch that on the open market? Or is it a case of that seems a figure that will get sympathy whilst being achievable as a crowd funding project. 

Who owns the horse after all this, there is no syndicate, so no sharing of the winnings, no control of when or if the horse is sold on, no sharing of any funds made from selling it. 

If the owners are seriously planning to sell Emily should make a sensible offer for the horse and if the owners think they can get more elsewhere then let them. There will be other promising young horses. 

I wasn't a fan of the Jonty and Art situation but at least that was a proven horse who was genuinely valuable and there was the issue of keeping a top level horse with a top rider ahead if various top events. I could see why people donated. This is very different. 

I actually think this type of thing is going to do the reputation of the sport no good at all and will also distort horse values and the sales market.


----------



## glamourpuss (25 May 2018)

The whole point of the Jonty & Art one was that here was a rider that had produced a horse all the way from novice to the Olympics. He had done all the graft & got the results.....& then the horse was going to be sold. 
That was why it struck a chord with so many people. 

Emilys is very different. Its a nice horse but still very much unproven, it feels like she wants to keep the ride....yet isnt willing to take the risk with her own money/a true syndicate who will have to get a cut if the horse is sold. 

I think the fact that she openly brags on social media about going skiing several times a year & recently had a luxury holiday at a 7* resort makes the whole thing even more of a cheek.

Heres a thing....if the horse is really that talented & not to be missed, why doesnt she sell another horse (perhaps one at a higher level?) to fund it?


----------



## glamourpuss (25 May 2018)

Horse & country magazine donating £5,000. I just cant get my head around this.....


----------



## Red-1 (25 May 2018)

I did not donate to the Jonty one, I was busy trying to fund my own at the time, plus there were no 'benefits' as such. IMO it was successful partly because it tapped into the little girl in a lot of people who had lost their first ponies because parents sold them. 

I would not normally touch this one, especially with the drink driving thing. A friend lost a child to a drink driver and that I find hard to forgive, especially as she was so dismissive of it. 

If I lived near enough though, and if the drink driving had not occurred, and I was local, then I may pay the £20 just to go have a look round the yard and watch the horse work, plus the opportunity to have a course walk. I see the course walk is just at his 'big events' so I wonder what she regards as a 'big event' as in would that be a CCI*? A CCI**? Or, is that reserved for Badminton or the Olympics?

I would not be interested in a lorry visit (plus I do think that could be rather cumbersome for her at competitions!). 

I will also be interested in how she reacts when people do turn up to have their yard visit/lorry visit/course walk.

Promising a look at the stables is plain weird, I remember getting 4 wrist bands for access to the International Stables when I reached my pinnacle of CCI*, I can't see the officials handing out any more. Besides, although I did not use all of my wristbands, I would not have given them away for fear of a stranger doing something to one of the horses! I believe that promise to see him around the stables "at ALL his competitions" is plain false advertising as she cannot possibly make good on that one.


----------



## Puff (25 May 2018)

Kat said:



			Who owns the horse after all this, there is no syndicate, so no sharing of the winnings, no control of when or if the horse is sold on, no sharing of any funds made from selling it. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably Emily herself will be the owner, as people are donating to her. Nice work if you can get it


----------



## Ambers Echo (25 May 2018)

glamourpuss said:



			The whole point of the Jonty & Art one was that here was a rider that had produced a horse all the way from novice to the Olympics. He had done all the graft & got the results.....& then the horse was going to be sold. 
That was why it struck a chord with so many people. 

Emily&#8217;s is very different. It&#8217;s a nice horse but still very much unproven, it feels like she wants to keep the ride....yet isn&#8217;t willing to take the risk with her own money/a true syndicate who will have to get a cut if the horse is sold.....

Here&#8217;s a thing....if the horse is really that talented & not to be missed, why doesn&#8217;t she sell another horse (perhaps one at a higher level?) to fund it?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this: I did donate to Jonty and Art. It just felt like they were meant to be together - he had taken the horse all the way up from nowhere and it felt sad that having made Art the awesome horse that he was, he was going to lose him. 

There was no 'what's in it for me' (course walks visits etc)- it was clear in the campaign that Jonty would 100%  own Art afterwards and nothing else was promised. I may be proven wrong but I also feel confident that Art  will have a home for life with Jonty no matter what. Plus Art was worth over 500K and Jonty was clearly ploughing everything he had himself to try and buy him but was never going to be able to. EK could almost certainly lay her hands on 40K one way or another if she really wanted to. 

Jonty and Art's story struck a chord with me (and clearly with thousands of others). Whereas this smacks of a straightforward business transaction. That's fine. There is nothing stopping her trying to get people to pay for a horse for her. But I doubt very much it will work as people donate to things that move or inspire them - or where there is a clear pay off for the donor. This has little of that as far as I can see. Especially as she is is promising something she is unlikely to be able to deliver - I mean you cannot have 2000 people walking the course with her or being 'part of Team King' and turning up to watch him train!  

I am surprised she has got as much as she has already - but that is  from 430 people who presumably are already connected with her in some way - ie know her locally etc. I suspect that pool of people will run dry pretty soon and I cannot see this gaining wider traction.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 May 2018)

yuck, just awful-she comes across like an entitled brat. and the horse is being sold because she's relocating? tough, I am sure her family could afford it-sell some cars or something.


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2018)

The committee venue stables visits is a downright lie, isn't it?

No other competitor is going to accept total strangers having access to their horse for a twenty quid donation, are they?

The course walk also seems unachievable for the numbers involved. 

I think someone should report her for fraud, maybe, it breaks the crowd funding rules, for sure.


----------



## SOS (25 May 2018)

Privilege not a right springs to mind. 

Shes certainly not short of money and even if she was then do what every other person does and work or sell something. Makes a joke of the sport when working people are scraping everything together to fund eventing off their own back and the professionals are asking for donations.

However what sits most wrong with me is how she is promising the impossible. Even if 40 people donated £1000 its still an unachievable number to allow into competition stables, onto her yard presumably as they like and even course walking.


----------



## SOS (25 May 2018)

Oo perhaps its all some elaborate joke after all the horse is called Takes the biscuit


----------



## glamourpuss (25 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			The committee venue stables visits is a downright lie, isn't it?

No other competitor is going to accept total strangers having access to their horse for a twenty quid donation, are they?

The course walk also seems unachievable for the numbers involved. 

I think someone should report her for fraud, maybe, it breaks the crowd funding rules, for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Im guessing that at the moment the horse is only competing BE100/Novice so she isnt lying that contributers can come to every event/ walk courses. The numbers that actually would rock up to a novice event to watch/walk a course is pretty small Id guess. 

Obviously this promise is completely ridiculous when you start looking at international events....but, as we know, its a long way from BE100 to international.....


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2018)

Should say competition, not committee!


----------



## ycbm (25 May 2018)

glamourpuss said:



			Im guessing that at the moment the horse is only competing BE100/Novice so she isnt lying that contributers can come to every event/ walk courses. The numbers that actually would rock up to a novice event to watch/walk a course is pretty small Id guess. 

Obviously this promise is completely ridiculous when you start looking at international events....but, as we know, its a long way from BE100 to international.....
		
Click to expand...

It says visit stables at  ALL (her capital letters)  his events and course walk the big events.


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			Oo perhaps it&#8217;s all some elaborate joke after all the horse is called &#8216;Takes the biscuit&#8217; 

Click to expand...

Haha, now that's actually quite funny. Maybe she should be a comedian instead


----------



## glamourpuss (25 May 2018)

Do you know what the more I think about this the more it screams SCAM! 

This horse has jumped 4 events (ok I appreciate the cancellations havent helped) - its done 2 BE 90 (both with XC faults), 1 BE 100. This is, what looks like the 3rd pro rider its been with - has also been with Izzy Taylor but didnt manage a run.
Its had one Novice run.

And they reckon its worth £40,000? Ive seen good, young Intermediate horses with strong records go for that.

The cynical side of me says the horse will be bought for £20,000 & the other £20,000 will contribute to running costs (or another expensive holiday for Emily &#128527


----------



## Kat (25 May 2018)

Puff said:



			Presumably Emily herself will be the owner, as people are donating to her. Nice work if you can get it 

Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## glamourpuss (25 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			It says visit stables at  ALL (her capital letters)  his events and course walk the big events.
		
Click to expand...

Yes point taken. How utterly ridiculous.


----------



## ihatework (25 May 2018)

I think its a shame that she has come up through the ranks, presumably with national funding support, and hasnt had sufficient social media input to see how damaging such a daft crowd funding attempt with have on her already slightly dubious reputation.

The thing is, those really good professionals cant find enough potential 4* horses (Im not implying this is, or isnt one), and if they thought they had one in their yard can often find an owner for it quietly behind the scenes. For true raw talent, 40k for an unproven lightly run Novice horse is actually in the ballpark. The fact she has to resort to crowdfunding is telling me she doesnt have much owner support.


----------



## 9tails (25 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			The fact she has to resort to crowdfunding is telling me she doesn&#8217;t have much owner support.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that?  There are very few decent event riders among the hordes of horse riders in the country, so you would think one like Emily would have sponsors queuing to support her.  That said, I'm not sure she's done a 4* yet.


----------



## ihatework (25 May 2018)

9tails said:



			Why is that?  There are very few decent event riders among the hordes of horse riders in the country, so you would think one like Emily would have sponsors queuing to support her.  That said, I'm not sure she's done a 4* yet.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn&#8217;t wish to speculate on an open forum 

But yes she has done 4*, and to give credit rode an extremely classy round at Badminton (? 3 years ago) when she had a fall 2 from home


----------



## 9tails (25 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			I wouldn&#8217;t wish to speculate on an open forum 

But yes she has done 4*, and to give credit rode an extremely classy round at Badminton (? 3 years ago) when she had a fall 2 from home
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, 2016.


----------



## Puff (25 May 2018)

9tails said:



			Why is that?  There are very few decent event riders among the hordes of horse riders in the country, so you would think one like Emily would have sponsors queuing to support her.  That said, I'm not sure she's done a 4* yet.
		
Click to expand...

Shes done 2 I think in 2016. Which obviously indicates shes got talent riding round a 4* is no fluke. but she is incredibly lucky with her family connections, what other eventers her age are sponsored by a major car company (Mitsubishi)- really she has Mary to thank for that. Relocating near Chester- is she trying to break free from the Mary connection?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 May 2018)

Turitea said:



			Wrong, this is so wrong. A professional eventer should not go crowdfunding for a horse. Sorry, it is like a GP asking his patients to "crowdfund" his next ultrasound system.
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments exactly  - what happened to earning  the money herself instead of expecting the public to fork out their money.   If you don't have the money to buy it yourself  then don't beg for it.

Wrong in many aspects - would rather give  £ 20  to a charity


----------



## conniegirl (25 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			It says visit stables at  ALL (her capital letters)  his events and course walk the big events.
		
Click to expand...

yes but in 5-8 years time if the horse does get to 4* level who is acutally going to remember it


----------



## Lexi_ (25 May 2018)

Puff said:



			She&#8217;s done 2 I think in 2016. Which obviously indicates she&#8217;s got talent riding round a 4* is no fluke. but she is incredibly lucky with her family connections, what other eventers her age are sponsored by a major car company (Mitsubishi)- really she has Mary to thank for that. Relocating near Chester- is she trying to break free from the Mary connection?
		
Click to expand...

I think (and this is based solely on Instagram lurking so could be wrong) that she's going out with Sam Ecroyd and he's based up in Cheshire, so presumably moving in together? Possibly accessibility to events is a factor too as living in Devon must mean a lot of driving!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 May 2018)

I have saved for everything I have.  

horseboxes
cars 
horses
etc 

 Maybe I should start a fund me page so I can have a top of the range Range Rover.


----------



## eventer131 (25 May 2018)

Lexi_ said:



			I think (and this is based solely on Instagram lurking so could be wrong) that she's going out with Sam Ecroyd and he's based up in Cheshire, so presumably moving in together? Possibly accessibility to events is a factor too as living in Devon must mean a lot of driving!
		
Click to expand...

This is what I assumed as to why she was moving to Cheshire; however, if this is the case, would you not just hold off the move for a few months and have longer to find an owner for the horse if he was really THAT special and was going to take you to 4*, the olympics "and beyond"


----------



## spacefaer (25 May 2018)

Puff said:



			She&#8217;s done 2 I think in 2016. Which obviously indicates she&#8217;s got talent riding round a 4* is no fluke. but she is incredibly lucky with her family connections, what other eventers her age are sponsored by a major car company (Mitsubishi)- really she has Mary to thank for that. Relocating near Chester- is she trying to break free from the Mary connection?
		
Click to expand...

She rode round Badminton in 2016 and the horse broke down when he fell at the second last when she asked for a long one. She was quoted at the time as saying he was going to have two years off - so that's a proper job!

She is moving to Chester to live with her boyfriend, Sam Ecroyd, who owns Boss Horseboxes and they have indoor school, outdoor school, big yard...... she's not struggling to make ends meet.

Entitled much?

Maybe she should have to work to earn a living and not expect to have things given to her, just because she has a famous mother......


----------



## Puff (25 May 2018)

eventer131 said:



			This is what I assumed as to why she was moving to Cheshire; however, if this is the case, would you not just hold off the move for a few months and have longer to find an owner for the horse if he was really THAT special and was going to take you to 4*, the olympics "and beyond"
		
Click to expand...

I agree why the rush, if shes moving out of her home yard its not like she only has 30 days notice if she were renting. I worry if this succeeds and reaches the target this will set a precedent and every Tom dick and Harry will be asking for donations  first world problems indeed


----------



## {97702} (25 May 2018)

This doesnt surprise me given the rider involved - she really doesnt have much common sense doesnt she....


----------



## teapot (25 May 2018)

The owner support thing is interesting as her original Instagram post says the horse is only for sale due to Emily relocating. Why sell just because the current rider is moving? Plenty of other decent event riders in the south west...

I follow her on Instragram with one cynical eye open - that girl has a lot of holidays


----------



## daffy44 (25 May 2018)

I'm sorry, but I'm appalled by this, it comes across as a supremely advantaged person just thinking they can have absolutely anything they want.  Emily has had huge advantages in her career, and she has access to a lot of owner support, if the horse is really as good as she believes it is, and she can not find an owner(s) to buy it for her, all it demonstrates is that her owners do not have much faith in her.  She is basically saying she wants the horse, so multiple people shes never met can buy it for her, and given that she is not exactly on the poverty line, nor is she without any horses to ride, it just strikes me as appalling arrogance and sense of entitlement.

This is without all the various impossible promises she has made based on this horse sailing from Novice to 4* in record time.....


----------



## milliepops (25 May 2018)

daffy44 said:



			I'm sorry, but I'm appalled by this, it comes across as a supremely advantaged person just thinking they can have absolutely anything they want.  Emily has had huge advantages in her career, and she has access to a lot of owner support, if the horse is really as good as she believes it is, and she can not find an owner(s) to buy it for her, all it demonstrates is that her owners do not have much faith in her.  She is basically saying she wants the horse, so multiple people shes never met can buy it for her, and given that she is not exactly on the poverty line, nor is she without any horses to ride, it just strikes me as appalling arrogance and sense of entitlement.

This is without all the various impossible promises she has made based on this horse sailing from Novice to 4* in record time.....
		
Click to expand...

well said, daffy!  I think this is one of the few times that HHO is united on a subject


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2018)

daffy44 said:



			I'm sorry, but I'm appalled by this, it comes across as a supremely advantaged person just thinking they can have absolutely anything they want.  Emily has had huge advantages in her career, and she has access to a lot of owner support, if the horse is really as good as she believes it is, and she can not find an owner(s) to buy it for her, all it demonstrates is that her owners do not have much faith in her.  She is basically saying she wants the horse, so multiple people shes never met can buy it for her, and given that she is not exactly on the poverty line, nor is she without any horses to ride, it just strikes me as appalling arrogance and sense of entitlement.

This is without all the various impossible promises she has made based on this horse sailing from Novice to 4* in record time.....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, very very well said, there are many many talented riders that would kill for the advantages she has in life and horses.


----------



## eventer131 (25 May 2018)

daffy44 said:



			I'm sorry, but I'm appalled by this, it comes across as a supremely advantaged person just thinking they can have absolutely anything they want.  Emily has had huge advantages in her career, and she has access to a lot of owner support, if the horse is really as good as she believes it is, and she can not find an owner(s) to buy it for her, all it demonstrates is that her owners do not have much faith in her.  She is basically saying she wants the horse, so multiple people shes never met can buy it for her, and given that she is not exactly on the poverty line, nor is she without any horses to ride, it just strikes me as appalling arrogance and sense of entitlement.

This is without all the various impossible promises she has made based on this horse sailing from Novice to 4* in record time.....
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 

It just doesn't seem to be well thought out at all. Obviously the promises she is making in return for people's donations are just absurd and totally unworkable (and surely she knows this, she goes to the big events and knows the restrictions on entering stables etc.). But also, this horse has done very little, and although he may be showing a lot of talent when you ride him that suggests he could be a 4* horse, it is a looooooong way off of that. What if the horse is proven not be capable of 4* and only gets to say 2*, she would sell him (most likely to a junior/YR for A LOT of money) and then who gets the money from that sale... her (I presume) and that just seems wrong to me. 

I also have a feeling that if this all goes through and she does secure the funds through crowdfunding, it may create a precedent for this and that is something that I am not totally comfortable with.


----------



## stencilface (25 May 2018)

Can't believe this is a thing, how can she have the cheek?

Also think it's a bit premature to move in with your boyfriend aged 19, can see she might move home sooner than she thinks. But that's probably just me being an old misery!


----------



## Red-1 (25 May 2018)

stencilface said:



			Can't believe this is a thing, how can she have the cheek?

Also think it's a bit premature to move in with your boyfriend aged 19, can see she might move home sooner than she thinks. But that's probably just me being an old misery!
		
Click to expand...

I was so surprised you thought she was only 19 I looked it up, she was born 1996 according to H&H.


----------



## Zero00000 (25 May 2018)

If people are happy to give their money to these causes, who cares?
It's not hurting anyone


----------



## DabDab (25 May 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			If people are happy to give their money to these causes, who cares?
It's not hurting anyone
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, but people are allowed to have an opinion about it, which is all that has been expressed on this thread I think...

ETA: it should however be made clear to people that they effectively get nothing in return. If people think that they are actually buying something then that is fraud... Which is illegal


----------



## stencilface (25 May 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I was so surprised you thought she was only 19 I looked it up, she was born 1996 according to H&H.
		
Click to expand...

I read it somewhere sorry. 22 isn't much older though! Told you I was an old misery


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2018)

Zero00000 said:



			If people are happy to give their money to these causes, who cares?
It's not hurting anyone
		
Click to expand...

Because the just giving page is fraudulent. She cannot supply what she is promising.


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 May 2018)

stencilface said:



			I read it somewhere sorry. 22 isn't much older though! Told you I was an old misery
		
Click to expand...

If you recently read an article from three years ago, and didn't see any publication date (easy to miss, even if there is a date given), then it's easy to imagine she's 19. It's not like in her photos nowadays you can see instantly that she's 22 rather than 19.





ycbm said:



			Because the just giving page is fraudulent. She cannot supply what she is promising.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she plans a career in politics, if riding doesn't pan out.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			Because the just giving page is fraudulent. She cannot supply what she is promising.
		
Click to expand...

That&#8217;s way overstating it you would have to be able to prove it&#8217;s her intent to defraud and I think you would struggle to do that .

What do I think ? You can&#8217;t blame her for trying ! I am certainly not outraged would I give any money no way but then I found all the woe is me I am going to lose my horse thing with JE very distasteful, when basically they had found a way for the owner to cash in the horse without him losing it .
The clue in all this is in the word owner , professional event riders have very very lucky lives ,to ride and for a living and have others pay you to do it is the most incredible privilege but most them won&#8217;t own the horses losing them is part of the life


----------



## Red-1 (26 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			That&#8217;s way overstating it you would have to be able to prove it&#8217;s her intent to defraud and I think you would struggle to do that .

What do I think ? You can&#8217;t blame her for trying ! I am certainly not outraged would I give any money no way but then I found all the woe is me I am going to lose my horse thing with JE very distasteful, when basically they had found a way for the owner to cash in the horse without him losing it .
The clue in all this is in the word owner , professional event riders have very very lucky lives ,to ride and for a living and have others pay you to do it is the most incredible privilege but most them won&#8217;t own the horses losing them is part of the life
		
Click to expand...

I agree that no one has to donate, but it is obviously not correct to say that people can make a stale visit at ALL his future events, when access won't be available at the most desirable ones. I think that one she simply can't provide what she promises, and at her level she will know about stable access rules.

The other claims may well be possible to do. For example, I can't see 2,000 people turning up to see a horse in the car park at Novice! One or two in a season is much more likely. She is not promising a course walk other than at his "big" events, so I guess CCI*** and above, which he may well never get to. Even if he does, I don't suppose 2,000 people would come, (travel, buy tickets, arrive at the start point at the appropriate time) and if 100 did come she would be able to accommodate that. 

As for a yard visit, again, how many people would travel to Cheshire on the same day? It does not say when you like either, so she could legitimately say that on, say, the 17 February 2018 she is offering the yard visit, as promised. I think she is safe there.

But, the promise of (quoted from her Facebook post) - Be able to see him at the lorry/ stables at ALL of his competitions and see how everything works behind the scenes - I think that is not something she can promise. 

As a business model, if she only promised things she could deliver on, I don't think it is such a bad idea. If it were "up to 3 course walks at an event where I am competing" then I would be there £20 in hand, probably for a BE90! But tying the course walk to where that particular horse is competing at a 'big' event, where he may or may not get there does not interest me. The only thing to irritate me is the one claim that she can't make good on. I would make a special trip to Badminton to have a stables visit if she could swing it!


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Thats way overstating it you would have to be able to prove its her intent to defraud and I think you would struggle to do that .
		
Click to expand...

We're not talking about her being prosecuted and it standing up in a court of law.  She knows she cannot deliver what she is promising re course walks and stables visits at major events to more than a handful of people.


----------



## ycbm (26 May 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			Maybe she plans a career in politics, if riding doesn't pan out.
		
Click to expand...

 ...


----------



## rachk89 (26 May 2018)

Based on this, can I start a gofundme page for others to pay for my horses surgery?


----------



## Notimetoride (26 May 2018)

xDundryx said:



https://youtu.be/aJ8eS7TTxDI  link!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, did she take one of the most expensive items in the shop.   Bet the owner was crying. (Though she did say have whatever you want. Ooooops!)   I would never have taken the most expensive thing - surely you'd go for something middle of the road or below ?


----------



## rachk89 (26 May 2018)

Notimetoride said:



			Oh no, did she take one of the most expensive items in the shop.   Bet the owner was crying. (Though she did say have whatever you want. Ooooops!)   I would never have taken the most expensive thing - surely you'd go for something middle of the road or below ?
		
Click to expand...

God having watched that video now she is such a spoilt little madam. Hope she wins nothing big to be honest, there are others that deserve it more.


----------



## Keith_Beef (26 May 2018)

xDundryx said:



https://youtu.be/aJ8eS7TTxDI  link!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't watch more than the first few minutes, after she'd gone through the list of stuff she'd got for free, then went into the jewellery shop, then we saw her hippie lifestyle charabanc.

Surely if she's _that_ good, wouldn't the owner will just give her the horse on free loan to prove its value, then sell it out from under her later?

I think I'm just going to unsubscribe from this thread now, before I get too annoyed at the spoilt little brat.


----------



## BBP (26 May 2018)

I guess its up to each individual as to whether they fall for it, but it doesnt seem quite right when you have your own income and sponsors and owners.

A couple of friends suggested to me that I should start a crowdfunding thingy to pay for my medical treatment if I cant get it on the NHS (approx £1000 a month) but there is just no way. (For one thing Im not that popular!) but for another why on earth should anyone else have to fork out their hard earned cash to help me out when I have my own job and savings, and when there are people and charities out there far more deserving. I would rather go without treatment.


----------



## tristar (26 May 2018)

just goes to show one never has enough money with horses


----------



## SO1 (26 May 2018)

I doubt very much she will raise the funds unless she can attract a very big sponsor or raise her profile through this and find a owner or syndicate to back her.

She has not even got the spelling of the horse's name correct on the crowd funding page, so I am not sure how much thought has gone into it, possibly a last minute attempt to raise funds. Just giving take 5% of donations made so that has to be taken into consideration when thinking about how much money she would need to raise.

She is a young girl probably doing this without her mothers backing or without advice from someone with a more realistic outlook.

Her partner appears to be 20 so unless he has had a big inheritance then he probably does not own the property where he keeps the horses.


----------



## xDundryx (26 May 2018)

Notimetoride said:



			Oh no, did she take one of the most expensive items in the shop.   Bet the owner was crying. (Though she did say have whatever you want. Ooooops!)   I would never have taken the most expensive thing - surely you'd go for something middle of the road or below ?
		
Click to expand...

Made me cringe so much my teeth hurt!!!!!!


----------



## SOS (27 May 2018)

SO1 said:



			I doubt very much she will raise the funds unless she can attract a very big sponsor or raise her profile through this and find a owner or syndicate to back her.
.
		
Click to expand...

£24,000 has been raised already, I have a horrible feeling she might actually raise it...


----------



## Mule (27 May 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			£24,000 has been raised already, I have a horrible feeling she might actually raise it...
		
Click to expand...

Everyone will start it if she does:rolleyes3:


----------



## {97702} (27 May 2018)

I succumbed and watched the clip - yes she plays the spoilt little brat very well, I do wonder who she is trying to emulate? I did assume the programme was made before the 4* horse that probably made up 50% of the £1 million value her horses was broken.....


----------



## spacefaer (27 May 2018)

SO1 said:



			I doubt very much she will raise the funds unless she can attract a very big sponsor or raise her profile through this and find a owner or syndicate to back her.

She has not even got the spelling of the horse's name correct on the crowd funding page, so I am not sure how much thought has gone into it, possibly a last minute attempt to raise funds. Just giving take 5% of donations made so that has to be taken into consideration when thinking about how much money she would need to raise.

She is a young girl probably doing this without her mothers backing or without advice from someone with a more realistic outlook.

Her partner appears to be 20 so unless he has had a big inheritance then he probably does not own the property where he keeps the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Bank of Mum and Dad - his father owns Boss Horseboxes and he is based at home in Cheshire.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			£24,000 has been raised already, I have a horrible feeling she might actually raise it...
		
Click to expand...

Well at least the horse will stay somewhere where he&#8217;s clearly liked by the rider ,as she&#8217;s made the effort to do this.
Nothing horrible about that .


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Well at least the horse will stay somewhere where hes clearly liked by the rider ,as shes made the effort to do this.
Nothing horrible about that .
		
Click to expand...




I don't know many horse people who don't like horses 'worth' £40,000


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			I don't know many horse people who don't like horses 'worth' £40,000 

Click to expand...

Actually I dont think your right there many of us would not enjoy a highly talented four star potential youngster at all we like to ride for many good reasons other types of horses.
Eventing is littered with horses who go through many yards before they are lucky and click with some one .
Every yard move means the potential of unhappiness for a horse staying long term with one rider who likes you is a good thing for a horse .


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 May 2018)

Well if the owners thinks he has clicked with Emily and won't do as well with someone else why not let her keep the ride? They aren't selling to AN Other as far as I can work out. I assume that as a young talented horse, they feel they can get other local riders to bring him on and keep him themselves. But EK wants to have him and I presume the 40K is in the 'offer I can't refuse' category not necessarily an open market valuation. But as it is a lot of money get others to donate to buy her a horse who may (if he really does go to Badminton and the Olympics and even 'beyond') eventually be worth hundreds of thousands. It makes perfect sense as a solution for Emily: No financial risk, no sacrifices needed - (how about NOT moving away if he is her 'horse of a lifetime?' or how about syndicating him properly so she can't just cash in if he comes good?) What staggers me is that people are willing to do it! Just buy a wealthly, privileged woman a top quality horse. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## SOS (27 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Well at least the horse will stay somewhere where he&#8217;s clearly liked by the rider ,as she&#8217;s made the effort to do this.
Nothing horrible about that .
		
Click to expand...

I think crowd funding for a non-charitable cause when you have a flashy lifestyle is horrible. Each to their own opinion but I dont think entering an email onto just giving is effort.

Can we also recognise she has only had the horse exactly a month today according to social media? Maybe she should start charging to wave her bum over a horse and predict its future.


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			Can we also recognise she has only had the horse exactly a month today according to social media? Maybe she should start charging to wave her bum over a horse and predict its future.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Made me laugh, she has missed a trick there.


----------



## dingle12 (27 May 2018)

So your telling me she&#8217;s going to get owners passes to all events to see this said horse run I don&#8217;t think so. X


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2018)

saddleoversofa said:



			I think crowd funding for a non-charitable cause when you have a flashy lifestyle is horrible. Each to their own opinion but I don&#8217;t think entering an email onto just giving is &#8216;effort&#8217;.

Can we also recognise she has only had the horse exactly a month today according to social media? Maybe she should start charging to wave her bum over a horse and predict its future.
		
Click to expand...

We can recognise what ever we wish to .
I remember the whole King Joules thing with Emily , she clearly determined and resourceful .
Personally I would never give anyone money in such circumstances but it&#8217;s up to everybody to decide .


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			but it&#8217;s up to everybody to decide .
		
Click to expand...

But some less aware people are being misled that a £20 donation will buy them a course walk and stables visits at Badminton and/or the Olympics. In a retail situation that would be a trading standards offence. If she knows she cannot deliver that promise (and how can she not, with her background?)  then it's misrepresentation or outright fraud. 

For people to make an informed decision, they need the right information.


----------



## SO1 (27 May 2018)

Unless she has inherited money she probably has very little money of her own, her lifestyle is probably funded by parents or partners parents. 

I expect the owners gave her the ride based on her being at her mother's yard where she had the support and expertise of her mother on tap, if she moves to her partners then it is not the same as she does not have the expertise so close by. If she is going to be independent of her parents and her partner's parents then like other young people her age who are not high earners raising the cash for a 40k horse is going to be a challenge. I would not be surprised if many of those who are donating think they are going to get access to Mary as well as Emily. 

I agree Just Giving should be for charitable causes not raising money for business ventures and as a professional rider buying the horse would be a business venture as if it has the potential she says it does it would further her career rather than be a family pet. If she does raise the cash I hope she thinks about how she could give something back to the equestrian community maybe support some equestrian charities or some free coaching or some internships at her yard for those from disadvantaged backgrounds.


----------



## popsdosh (28 May 2018)

SO1 said:



			Unless she has inherited money she probably has very little money of her own, her lifestyle is probably funded by parents or partners parents. 

I expect the owners gave her the ride based on her being at her mother's yard where she had the support and expertise of her mother on tap, if she moves to her partners then it is not the same as she does not have the expertise so close by. If she is going to be independent of her parents and her partner's parents then like other young people her age who are not high earners raising the cash for a 40k horse is going to be a challenge. I would not be surprised if many of those who are donating think they are going to get access to Mary as well as Emily. 

I agree Just Giving should be for charitable causes not raising money for business ventures and as a professional rider buying the horse would be a business venture as if it has the potential she says it does it would further her career rather than be a family pet. If she does raise the cash I hope she thinks about how she could give something back to the equestrian community maybe support some equestrian charities or some free coaching or some internships at her yard for those from disadvantaged backgrounds.
		
Click to expand...

Duck theres a flying pig !!!!!!!

I think EK has probably already had enough of a leg up due to her family ties than most hardworking youngsters trying to start with nothing.

Really I wish mine were worth 40k having done diddly squat .  Thats what you pay for an intermediate with points! I have throughout my time dealt with all sorts of horse sales and those in the eventing world are more dodgy than any others. The stories of those trying to get their piece of the action are unbelievable . A very good friend sold a good intermediate through H&H to a national team the national trainer doing the buying wanted the horse invoiced to the buyers for 25% over the asking price ,guess where the 25% was going.  Then 3 weeks later they got an invoice from a very well known international rider in the UK for 10% of the sale price . When asked what this was for the answer came back 'I pointed out the advert to them'  Said rider did not like what he was told to do.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 May 2018)

Young horses who look like they will make the grade are now very very expensive .
The new rules for qualifying has reduced the value of the intermediate and three star horses and increased the value of young ones .
That people will pay 120000 euros for a completely inexperianced youngster with smart breeding for eventing is amazing to me but they do .


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			Young horses who look like they will make the grade are now very very expensive .
The new rules for qualifying has reduced the value of the intermediate and three star horses and increased the value of young ones .
That people will pay 120000 euros for a completely inexperianced youngster with smart breeding for eventing is amazing to me but they do .
		
Click to expand...

People pay millions for foals and yearling in racing because of their bloodlines. Yes you are increasing your chance of having a good horse by using the best bloodlines but you are not guaranteeing it. And then you need to keep the darned thing sound!


----------



## Kadastorm (28 May 2018)

So she has got the money and secured the ride. According to her Instagram she is donating all his future winnings to charity...


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2018)

Kadastorm said:



			So she has got the money and secured the ride. According to her Instagram she is donating all his future winnings to charity...
		
Click to expand...

Well she didn't get it from Justgiving, which is only at £25,000, so all that money will have to be returned under their rules, I think?. Presumably she has got it from the sources event riders would normally find it from, does she say?


----------



## SpringArising (28 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			Well she didn't get it from Justgiving, which is only at £25,000, so all that money will have to be returned under their rules, I think?. Presumably she has got it from the sources event riders would normally find it from, does she say?
		
Click to expand...

She said she got it from two private investors.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			She said she got it from two private investors.
		
Click to expand...

Good for her .
I hope she and the horse have a long and happy partnership ,and the investors have fun.


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			She said she got it from two private investors.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly where she should have got it from in the first place instead of making ridiculous promises to strangers. I'm glad it worked out for her and I'm glad for the donors that it worked out that way.


----------



## Puff (28 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			Exactly where she should have got it from in the first place instead of making ridiculous promises to strangers. I'm glad it worked out for her and I'm glad for the donors that it worked out that way.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%


----------



## Lammy (28 May 2018)

She only got the remaining money from private investors. She'll be keeping the 25k or however much she got from the just giving fund...


----------



## Puff (28 May 2018)

Just seen the 2 private investors are making up the balance from whats already raised from donations, any more donations will go towards his running costs...


----------



## cundlegreen (28 May 2018)

Kadastorm said:



			So she has got the money and secured the ride. According to her Instagram she is donating all his future winnings to charity...
		
Click to expand...

Well, that won't be much, given the poor prize money given out. Plus she's got to win her section out of approx 40, all or most ridden by other pros. Good luck with that one.....


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2018)

cundlegreen said:



			Well, that won't be much, given the poor prize money given out. Plus she's got to win her section out of approx 40, all or most ridden by other pros. Good luck with that one.....
		
Click to expand...

And meanwhile over 500 people now have the right to turn up and demand a course walk and a stables visit at Badminton, should he ever get there. The world's gone mad.


----------



## Keith_Beef (28 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			And meanwhile over 500 people now have the right to turn up and demand a course walk and a stables visit at Badminton, should he ever get there. The world's gone mad.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and if I get myself elected as an MP, by promising constituents that I'll stand them a round in the House of Commons bar, there's no guarantee that the grockles would be allowed in...

Promising something that you can't possibly deliver is a standard in politics, which is why I sugested that this might be EK's future career.


----------



## claracanter (28 May 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			We can recognise what ever we wish to .
I remember the whole King Joules thing with Emily , she clearly determined and resourceful .
Personally I would never give anyone money in such circumstances but its up to everybody to decide .
		
Click to expand...

I have never been keen on her. The ride she gave that horse at Badminton a few years ago was not great. Just being nosey but what was the whole King Joules thing?


----------



## oldie48 (28 May 2018)

OMG thank goodness that when I was young all the stupid egotistical and thoughtless things I did didn't get posted on social media. she's very young and ambitious,cut her some slack and give her time to grow up. If she's any good she'll make it, if not she'll just disappear. Give her some money if you want to, if you don't want to, then just don't. Of course she is priviledged, lots of people are but she still has to ride a big fence on her own and to do that requires something that most of us, just don't have, and for that she gets my respect.


----------



## paddi22 (28 May 2018)

yeah i look forward to seeing them handle hundreds of people turning up to nosey around their yard or wander the stables/course at badminton or the olympics...


----------



## MagicMelon (28 May 2018)

Red-1 said:



			What is the deal? What do people get out of it? 

Is it for a yard visit or something?



ETA - actually I hopped onto Facebook and looked it up...

- Be able to see him at the lorry/ stables at ALL of his competitions and see how everything works behind the scenes
- Walk his XC courses with me at all of the big events he comeptes at 
- Come to watch him train at home, near Chester 
- Be an official part of Team King
- Become a true part of Hobby&#8217;s journey to the top of the sport & follow him with a true connection to Badminton, the Olympics & beyond.

.....That all seems like a bargain for £20!
		
Click to expand...

Not when you consider she wants 2,000 people to give £20 therefore potentially you'll be walking the XC with her and 1,999 other people! Theres no way she could offer that at something like Badminton or the Olympics?!

I don't see why she has to do this, surely a rider of her level can get given rides pretty easily?  Personally, I'd rather keep my money to spend on my own horse.


----------



## eahotson (29 May 2018)

I am not fond of any form of horse competition these days.I can't see what she has done wrong though.Very few riders at that level actually own their own horses.The horses have other owners and the riders also have sponsorship.They wouldn't be able to compete at that level otherwise.They earn a bit on the side with lessons etc. but sponsorship and owners with deep pockets form the rest.It is part of the problem.Also, to compete at that level you need a team of horses not just one.Bit of jealousy from some people?


----------



## paddi22 (29 May 2018)

eahotson said:



			I can't see what she has done wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

If she wants to crowdfund she is entitled to, and if people want to give her money, that's their choice. But she has promised things (yard visits/course walks) that she can't deliver.  For example, if I paid money, she has stated as part of the deal that I can go behind-the-scenes, pop into stables and coursewalk on ALL his big events. Do you genuinely think I can go up to her at Badminton or the Olympics and hang around for the day as promised?


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2018)

She is now also taking more money by false pretenses. The just giving site still says she needs the money to buy the horse and people are still donating not knowing that the horse is already paid for, because she has not put on an update.


----------



## ScottyJ (29 May 2018)

paddi22 said:



			If she wants to crowdfund she is entitled to, and if people want to give her money, that's their choice. But she has promised things (yard visits/course walks) that she can't deliver.  For example, if I paid money, she has stated as part of the deal that I can go behind-the-scenes, pop into stables and coursewalk on ALL his big events. Do you genuinely think I can go up to her at Badminton or the Olympics and hang around for the day as promised?
		
Click to expand...

Tempted to donate 50p and then ask for a wristband for stable access at WEGS/Badminton/Olympics etc in however many years! Am sure that will go down well


----------



## Cecile (29 May 2018)

She has managed to secure the money and horse

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/im-humbled-support-emily-kings-crowdfunding-secures-ride-654342


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

I'm assuming that the private investors had agreed, in advance, to make up the 'shortfall'. I wonder if they had agreed the maximum value of that shortfall? So was it a case of 'see how much the public will shell out for you if you promise them 'owner privileges' and we'll make up the rest, up to a value of £x?' 

I wasn't impressed with this idea to start off with and I think I'm actually less impressed now, especially if the private investors could have afforded the full 40k in the first place (although I suppose we'll never know).  I suspect she always knew she was going to get this horse one way or another so I'm dismayed that she turned to the public and promised a whole range of daft undeliverables.

 One lady has donated £10 and is actually apologising for not being able to give more but 'times are difficult' at the moment. Her money, her decision and all that but this really does grate a little with me. I don't deny anyone a privileged lifestyle but if I was in such a fortunate position as EK then I would definitely feel guilty that someone who is not financially comfortable is actually giving their precious resources to me. 

The 'Rich Kids' video is cringeworthy and gives the impression that there comes a point when these people actually expect to have everything provided for them. She mentions tack, feed, vehicles...things that most of us have to save for or make sacrifices in order to have. It's made me have a lot more respect for grass roots eventers who work hard and give everything because they are not yet at that level of sponsorship.


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2018)

Nancykitt said:



			I'm assuming that the private investors had agreed, in advance, to make up the 'shortfall'. I wonder if they had agreed the maximum value of that shortfall? So was it a case of 'see how much the public will shell out for you if you promise them 'owner privileges' and we'll make up the rest, up to a value of £x?' 

I wasn't impressed with this idea to start off with and I think I'm actually less impressed now, especially if the private investors could have afforded the full 40k in the first place (although I suppose we'll never know).  I suspect she always knew she was going to get this horse one way or another so I'm dismayed that she turned to the public and promised a whole range of daft undeliverables.

 One lady has donated £10 and is actually apologising for not being able to give more but 'times are difficult' at the moment. Her money, her decision and all that but this really does grate a little with me. I don't deny anyone a privileged lifestyle but if I was in such a fortunate position as EK then I would definitely feel guilty that someone who is not financially comfortable is actually giving their precious resources to me. 

The 'Rich Kids' video is cringeworthy and gives the impression that there comes a point when these people actually expect to have everything provided for them. She mentions tack, feed, vehicles...things that most of us have to save for or make sacrifices in order to have. It's made me have a lot more respect for grass roots eventers who work hard and give everything because they are not yet at that level of sponsorship.
		
Click to expand...

I&#8217;m completely with you. It does the public perception of eventing no good whatsoever.

I have no issue with her trying to syndicate a horse at whatever price she feels justified asking BUT it has to be a business transaction with clear and transparent contractual obligations. There are so many different models this could be based on but they would require a little bit of administrative effort on her part, and why would she want to do that if she can get a free ride on the back of internet begging?

I do wonder if this might come back to haunt her down the line.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2018)

Cecile said:



			She has managed to secure the money and horse

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/im-humbled-support-emily-kings-crowdfunding-secures-ride-654342

Click to expand...

And yet her just giving page continues to collect money to buy him, with no update.   Surely that's fraud?


----------



## SpringArising (29 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			And yet her just giving page continues to collect money to buy him, with no update.   Surely that's fraud?
		
Click to expand...

You can't close a JG page for at least 30 days so she has to keep it open. Someone said back in the thread that any further money raised will be used for his upkeep.


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			You can't close a JG page for at least 30 days so she has to keep it open. Someone said back in the thread that any further money raised will be used for his upkeep.
		
Click to expand...

I've just re-read the JG page and I could be missing it but it doesn't explicitly say that any money taken over and above will be used for upkeep. It just says that 66% of the money has been raised, so someone who visits that page first may not even know that the horse has been purchased and will continue to give towards its purchase. There could well be people who would happily give towards buying the horse but wouldn't be happy to fund its upkeep. 
Sorry but I think this is very misleading. She has updated her FB page so surely the first thing to be updated would be the JG page itself? It may not be possible to close the page yet but it is definitely possible to post an update.


----------



## stencilface (29 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			You can't close a JG page for at least 30 days so she has to keep it open. Someone said back in the thread that any further money raised will be used for his upkeep.
		
Click to expand...

Any further money should be donated to a horse charity, not to pay for the upkeep of a horse that gets free feed already, and goodness knows what else.

The cheek to ask for money for this off joe public when their funds would be better spent on coping with the products of the horse crisis in the UK such as overbreeding and cruelty, such as cinders, a pony that was set on fire and left for dead


----------



## SpringArising (29 May 2018)

Nancykitt said:



			I've just re-read the JG page and I could be missing it but it doesn't explicitly say that any money taken over and above will be used for upkeep.
		
Click to expand...

It's on her Instagram. It says 'The minimum duration of the JG page is 30 days. So I'm unable to close it right away. Any extra donations will go towards his running costs'.


----------



## abb123 (29 May 2018)

I don't understand why she didn't just sell something tangible like a course walk or an organised yard visit. E.g £30 for a course walk at major event with some details on how to book etc. I suppose that would just be too much hard work and not have the sob story..


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			You can't close a JG page for at least 30 days so she has to keep it open. Someone said back in the thread that any further money raised will be used for his upkeep.
		
Click to expand...

There is an update function on just giving where she should tell people what the situation now is. It has STILL not been updated and people are donating today under false pretences.  Not everyone is on Instagram or reading this thread, and that is fraud.


----------



## milliepops (29 May 2018)

stencilface said:



			Any further money should be donated to a horse charity, not to pay for the upkeep of a horse that gets free feed already, and goodness knows what else.

The cheek to ask for money for this off joe public when their funds would be better spent on coping with the products of the horse crisis in the UK such as overbreeding and cruelty, such as cinders, a pony that was set on fire and left for dead
		
Click to expand...

^^ agree!


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 May 2018)

The more I think about this the more distasteful I find it. She now has private investors. She could have syndictated the horse in the first place. I agree with whoever said she was having the horse one way or another. She probably already knew she had options - but she certainly knows now that she will be able to buy him anyway so to carry on accepting donations for his 'running costs' is outrageous. She may not have 40k readily to hand (though I am sure she could have found it with a little effort) but she can DEFINITELY afford to look after her own horses! Taking more money off the public is just appalling in circumstances like these.


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

Ah right - so the update about excess funds going on upkeep is on Instagram.  But it's not on the JG page and there's not really any excuse for her not posting it there. I suspect there will be people like me who haven't seen the instagram account  and if the JG page was the first thing I'd seen I wouldn't know that the £40,000 has now been raised. 
It's really poor that the JG page has not been updated. People are still giving money, I know it's their money, I know it's their right to do as they please with it, but I still think there's a chance that some will be misled here, thinking that they are contributing towards the cost of the horse. 
IMO taking money for upkeep is even worse. Even if she claimed not to have the funds to buy the horse, I simply cannot believe that she doesn't have the means to keep the animal. (And if she doesn't, she shouldn't have bought it!)


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			The more I think about this the more distasteful I find it. She now has private investors. She could have syndictated the horse in the first place. I agree with whoever said she was having the horse one way or another. She probably already knew she had options - but she certainly knows now that she will be able to buy him anyway so to carry on accepting donations for his 'running costs' is outrageous. She may not have 40k readily to hand (though I am sure she could have found it with a little effort) but she can DEFINITELY afford to look after her own horses! Taking more money off the public is just appalling in circumstances like these.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry AE, I think we cross posted! And we were obviously thinking the same thing.


----------



## be positive (29 May 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			The more I think about this the more distasteful I find it. She now has private investors. She could have syndictated the horse in the first place. I agree with whoever said she was having the horse one way or another. She probably already knew she had options - but she certainly knows now that she will be able to buy him anyway so to carry on accepting donations for his 'running costs' is outrageous. She may not have 40k readily to hand (though I am sure she could have found it with a little effort) but she can DEFINITELY afford to look after her own horses! Taking more money off the public is just appalling in circumstances like these.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, she may not be able to stop the JG page but it can be updated and people can either continue to give knowing that it is going directly into her pocket, running costs, or she can pledge everything from the point she got the sponsors involved to go to charity or return it to the donor , she is going against the ethos of JG, it was set up with charitable organisations in mind not to raise funds for a professional who should be able to get the funds through their own contacts and ability, this may not technically be fraud but it is getting rather close in my view.


----------



## SpringArising (29 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			There is an update function on just giving where she should tell people what the situation now is. It has STILL not been updated and people are donating today under false pretences.  Not everyone is on Instagram or reading this thread, and that is fraud.
		
Click to expand...

You're speaking to me as if I agree with what's going on. I'm just the messenger!

I think the whole thing's ridiculous and I struggle to stand her.


----------



## SpringArising (29 May 2018)

Just read the comments on her FB page. 

Heck of a lot of daft people out there who think they actually own a part of the horse...


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

One person has donated £100 today and commented that they are very pleased to be part of the purchasing syndicate. Except, of course they are not. This is starting to feel a bit dodgy with people talking about fractional 'ownership' in any shape or form. 
They need to understand that this is a gift and that legally EK and the investors could sell that horse next week, next month or whenever and pocket the money. 
The money for purchase was raised yesterday so the person who posted might be part of a haylage buying syndicate but that's about it - they are not part of a horse buying syndicate at all and have no legal interest in that horse whatsoever.


----------



## ihatework (29 May 2018)

It&#8217;s left a sufficiently uneasy enough feeling that I have actually reported the crowd funding page. I desperately hope she was just a bit hasty, naive and lazy rather than unsavoury alternatives.


----------



## Puff (29 May 2018)

At the very least its poorly thought through - the what ifs, what if we raise more than needed. All sounds rushed and dare i say it, greedy


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

ihatework said:



			It&#8217;s left a sufficiently uneasy enough feeling that I have actually reported the crowd funding page. I desperately hope she was just a bit hasty, naive and lazy rather than unsavoury alternatives.
		
Click to expand...

I did think of putting a comment on the FB page asking for an update to be put on JG, mainly so that people seeing the JG page know that they are not part of an actual purchasing syndicate. It's so misleading that the page still says that 66% of the money has been raised and people donating are being led to believe that they will 'own' part of a horse (and yes, I'm astonished that people are saying this on FB). 
However, I've noticed that some people on the FB don't seem to care that the horse has now been bought - they are asking if they can still chip in and receive a 'pack'. Sigh.

What's in the pack, I wonder? Perhaps some of the donations will be used to print out the hundreds of packs. So effectively people donating now will be paying for themselves and others to receive a photo of a horse, or something like that.

I wish I knew more of the legal position here. I'm pretty sure they'll be some very disappointed people in the future who actually believed that they owned a share in an eventer and that they could turn up at events to see him, etc. Some of those donating could actually be young kids who've persuaded their parents to donate because they believe they can buy a share in the horse. It would be good to warn people  - but then again, another part of me says that if they are that daft, any advice would be wasted on them.


----------



## frankster (29 May 2018)

I wonder how this is viewed at BE?


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 May 2018)

Part quote from Miss King's FB page, posted yesterday. 

'Please can all donators send an email to: ***********@outlook.com with your name, email address and home address. You will then each receive a welcome pack which will include Hobbys Autumn event plan (where you can meet him), the dates of course walks and the dates of yard visits. Plus regular newsletters and updates throughout the years ahead.

The minimum duration of the JustGiving page is 30 days. So Im unable to close it right away. Any extra donations will go towards his  running costs.


Also - 100% of Hobbys future winnings will go to charity.'

This is dodgier than a dodgy thing.


----------



## highlandponygirl (29 May 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Part quote from Miss King's FB page, posted yesterday. 

'*Please can all donators send an email to: ***********@outlook.com with your name, email address and home address.* You will then each receive a welcome pack which will include Hobby&#8217;s Autumn event plan (where you can meet him), the dates of course walks and the dates of yard visits. Plus regular newsletters and updates throughout the years ahead.

The minimum duration of the JustGiving page is 30 days. So I&#8217;m unable to close it right away. Any extra donations will go towards his  running costs.


Also - 100% of Hobby&#8217;s future winnings will go to charity.'

This is dodgier than a dodgy thing.
		
Click to expand...


Just out of curiosity, and hopefully not a dumb question as don't use JG but, how will she know who has donated and who hasn't? Can any old Tom, Dick or Harry send an email/address and claim they made a donation?


----------



## Red-1 (29 May 2018)

From her facebook page...

...........Please keep checking my Instagram story over the next 12 hours and cast a vote for your favourite syndicate name!...........

...So is it a syndicate or not? Very confusing.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 May 2018)

It's not a syndicate! She has already said winnings will go to charity not to syndicate members. It just sounds better to be part of a 'syndicate'. 



She writes "I am desperately looking to find owners/ syndicate members to enable me to keep the ride on Hobby as he really is a horse of a lifetime" then says "I&#8217;m looking to crowdfund him"  

I think that is really misleading. The first half makes it appear as though the horse will be owned by the syndicate leaving her 'with the ride' but she does not make it clear that people who contribute to the crowdfunding are NOT joining the syndicate but donating freely and she can sell the horse on for 500K in a few years if she wants.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2018)

highlandponygirl said:



			Just out of curiosity, and hopefully not a dumb question as don't use JG but, how will she know who has donated and who hasn't? Can any old Tom, Dick or Harry send an email/address and claim they made a donation?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I'll send my email address and tell her I made one of the anonymous donations on just giving!


----------



## SpringArising (29 May 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			It's not a syndicate! She has already said winnings will go to charity not to syndicate members. It just sounds better to be part of a 'syndicate'. 



She writes "I am desperately looking to find owners/ syndicate members to enable me to keep the ride on Hobby as he really is a horse of a lifetime" then says "I&#8217;m looking to crowdfund him"  

I think that is really misleading. The first half makes it appear as though the horse will be owned by the syndicate leaving her 'with the ride' but she does not make it clear that people who contribute to the crowdfunding are NOT joining the syndicate but donating freely and she can sell the horse on for 500K in a few years if she wants.
		
Click to expand...

She's just young and ignorant as to what a syndicate actually is!


----------



## claracanter (29 May 2018)

Is it wrong of me to want to donate a few quid to see how badly the whole thing goes from the inside?

Just checked the JG page and there's still no updates in the Update Here section.


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

I know absolutely nothing about how 'real' syndicates work but I would have thought that there were legal implications regarding the percentage of ownership, rights of the syndicate member in relation to access, decisions about veterinary care, selling the horse on...is this correct?
Some of the people who have donated and who continue to donate definitely consider themselves to be members of a syndicate but this is clearly not the case. The two major investors will have a say in things, no doubt. The other major investor is EK herself who has effectively used personal donations to help fund the purchase of this horse. 

On a slightly different note, why are people so ready to believe her when she says that this horse will go to the Olympics and beyond? Don't they know that it's impossible to say this? - anything could happen.


----------



## Red-1 (29 May 2018)

I looked an BE, and it seems that a syndicate does not necessarily infer ownership...

What is a syndicate? A syndicate is when two or more like-minded people come together to share the ownership of a horse. A Syndicate Membership is for three or more people. A Joint Membership is for two people. 


Why become involved? Forming and/or joining a syndicate is a great way of enjoying the fun, thrill, camaraderie, and excitement of horse ownership and being able to share the cost. Eventing is a very successful sport on the international stage and the UK is the global heart of the sport with many of the worlds top riders choosing to base themselves here because of the quality of the competitions and the convenience of having so many events within easy reach. 

What are the options? 
There are several options/permutations, some of which are listed below, and it is down to personal preference. 

1. Purchasing a horse with others and sharing all the costs 
2. Owning a horse where there is no capital outlay but all the running costs for the horse are picked up by the members of the joint ownership/syndicate 
3. Partnering with the owner of the horse (which could be the rider) and sharing the running costs  
4. Buying a share in a horse which requires a capital investment and then agreed running costs 
5. Sharing the cost of running a horse owned by a third party (which does not necessarily require a capital outlay) 

In all instances the horse should run in the name of the syndicate or the names of the joint owners 





What are syndicate/joint ownership benefits? 

The benefits of being a member of a syndicate or a joint owner can vary and are largely dependent on the rider engaging fully with the syndicate members. The benefits should include regular communication from the rider, passes to events, yard visits, behind the scenes experience, on top of the fun and the opportunity to be involved in the sport. 

Owners of horses need to be members of British Eventing and information on Joint Ownership and Syndicates can be found on the BE website www.britisheventing.com or by calling the BE Membership department on 02476 698857. 

The Syndicate membership includes three syndicate membership, additional memberships can be purchased at a discounted rate. 

The member benefits of Syndicate membership with British Eventing include: 

&#61623; Membership card gaining free access to events up to and including CCI* &#61623; Bi-monthly British Eventing Life magazine &#61623; Members handbook &#61623; Own a registered horse &#61623; £20m Third Party Liability Cover &#61623; Personal accident cover &#61623; Monthly e-newsletter &#61623; Hundreds of discounts from the member advantages website &#61623; Online community access &#61623; Discounts on Training and Education


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

The BE syndicate stuff is very interesting. 
I can see that there are plenty of potential advantages in getting involved with what is being described on the BE website, but my interpretation is that this is for a relatively small number of people (ie, compared to over 600) and, in the case of BE, they need to be members of BE. 


The EK thing looks different as it's obviously a private arrangement involving hundreds of people (and she originally wanted around 2000). One of the main issues is that the original page does not make the terms of the thing clear enough, hence some people think they've got an actual share in a horse when there can't possibly be any legal basis to this (but I'm happy to be corrected if I'm wrong here). At what point did the donations towards the horse become donations to its upkeep? Presumably after the two investors coughed up - but do people know what they are giving money towards? Very dodgy. 

 I can't think that BE would be thrilled about dozens and dozens of people turning up at an event to visit a horse 'behind the scenes' and I'm not sure other competitors would be too keen on it either. Wouldn't surprise me if they end up running a draw so that 5 people out of the 600+ win a chance for a course walk. Not a bad idea but the problem is they didn't make that clear from the outset. 

It gets more bonkers by the minute.


----------



## {97702} (29 May 2018)

The Horse and Hound story on this was pathetic - does H&H have any backbone any more?  Actually silly question, it hasn't had ay backbone for years.....


----------



## Wishfilly (29 May 2018)

SpringArising said:



			She's just young and ignorant as to what a syndicate actually is!
		
Click to expand...

If it was another 22 year old, I might think this, but EK will absolutely know what a syndicate is and how they work. I'm pretty sure some of MK's horses are or have been owned by syndicates. 

Being very cynical, I think she thinks she can profit from this horse hugely when selling it in maybe five years time and doesn't want to have to pass that on to investors.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 May 2018)

Sam Ecroyd's mum is a solicitor. You'd think that EK would have run the idea by her first, wouldn't you?


----------



## DirectorFury (29 May 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Part quote from Miss King's FB page, posted yesterday. 

'Please can all donators send an email to: ***********@outlook.com with your name, email address and home address. [...]
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if she'll be complying with the new legislation regarding the handling and storage of sensitive data? Doubt it.


----------



## Sheep (29 May 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			I wonder if she'll be complying with the new legislation regarding the handling and storage of sensitive data? Doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get why she needs people to contact her anyway. Can't she contact them via justgiving?


----------



## Nancykitt (29 May 2018)

Wishfilly said:



			If it was another 22 year old, I might think this, but EK will absolutely know what a syndicate is and how they work. I'm pretty sure some of MK's horses are or have been owned by syndicates. 

Being very cynical, I think she thinks she can profit from this horse hugely when selling it in maybe five years time and doesn't want to have to pass that on to investors.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
I can't think that there's a single professional rider that won't be aware of the nature of a syndicate. I cannot believe that it won't have been discussed among family and associates either. 
The more I think about it all, the more dodgy it seems.

Meanwhile, people continue to donate via the JG page, including someone who says she can't donate much because she has to pay for things for her own horse's welfare Including a saddle). So we've got a situation here where people who are struggling financially to provide for their own horses are subsidising the upkeep of a professional eventer's 40k horse. They're not even helping to buy the horse, they are actually funding its upkeep when their own horses need stuff. And they're funding the upkeep of a horse when its rider/part owner gets free food, free tack, etc etc.

is it just me or does this not seem utterly barmy?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 May 2018)

Nancykitt said:



			is it just me or does this not seem utterly barmy?
		
Click to expand...


It is not only barmy, imo, it is immoral.


----------



## miss_c (30 May 2018)

Definitely don't agree with what she's done, and can see it going arse over t!t further down the road.

However, at least she didn't ask for a private jet...?

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/worl...s-his-fourth-plane/ar-AAy0hg1?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## Wishfilly (30 May 2018)

miss_c said:



			Definitely don't agree with what she's done, and can see it going arse over t!t further down the road.

However, at least she didn't ask for a private jet...?

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/worl...s-his-fourth-plane/ar-AAy0hg1?ocid=spartanntp

Click to expand...


Now that really is insane :O !


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 May 2018)

wonder how many people knew she was moving from  devon to cheshire......i would be really annoyed if i lived in devon and was hoping to visit the yard,,also she has said she will be doing the northern circuit!!!!  so much for southerners going for course walks etc... bit of a long way for a day out.

this all seems very wrong to me..... i  find it odd that people who can  barely afford their own horse  pay money to this sort of thing,  the world has gone mad


----------



## Nancykitt (30 May 2018)

And people continue to give...I cannot understand why anyone would want to contribute to the upkeep of this horse.
There are people on FB saying how thrilled they are that they 'own' part of this horse.

The thing that's getting me is that there is still no update on the JG page. So people are still giving on the basis that the horse needs to be bought and 67% of the money has been raised - when the truth is that the horse has been bought and goodness knows where these donations are actually going now.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 May 2018)

Chip "off the ol' block"?  and I don't mean Mary!?!


----------



## Goldenstar (30 May 2018)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Chip "off the ol' block"?  and I don't mean Mary!?!
		
Click to expand...

Snort


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It is not only barmy, imo, it is immoral.
		
Click to expand...

And after two days with STILL no update to Just giving, probably actually a criminal offence. I've alerted BE and Justgiving.


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2018)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Chip "off the ol' block"?  and I don't mean Mary!?!
		
Click to expand...

Is her dad like that??? I dont know anything about him


----------



## Nancykitt (30 May 2018)

There are people who think that they are giving money to buy a horse when it's already been bought.  This can't be right. 

It's not enough that she posted an update to FB and Instagram. Donations are made through JG and that's where the updates should be. It's appalling that people who are struggling financially to provide for their own horses are donating to this ridiculous cause - mainly because they have absolutely no idea what they are giving their money too. It might be a quarter share in a soon-to-be-eaten bale of haylage. 

Somebody has written that they feel it's a 'very good cause to support our Olympic team.' Hmmm.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 May 2018)

Lévrier;13783048 said:
			
		


			Is her dad like that??? I dont know anything about him
		
Click to expand...

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/cattle-dealer-fined-1536706.html


----------



## paddi22 (30 May 2018)

I reported it to, just out of disgust that she hasn't updated it. it should have been the first page she went to to announce it and update. At this stage it's a scam.


----------



## ShowJumperL95 (30 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			And after two days with STILL no update to Just giving, probably actually a criminal offence. I've alerted BE and Justgiving.
		
Click to expand...

I reported it to just giving yesterday for this reason as it does violate their conditions and got a pretty poor reply back from them. Looks like they aren't going to do anything about it. They said if I had concerns about the page I need to contact the page owner directly


----------



## ycbm (30 May 2018)

ShowJumperL95 said:



			I reported it to just giving yesterday for this reason as it does violate their conditions and got a pretty poor reply back from them. Looks like they aren't going to do anything about it. They said if I had concerns about the page I need to contact the page owner directly 

Click to expand...

I got the same message yesterday. Shame on them!


----------



## be positive (30 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			I got the same message yesterday. Shame on them!
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't surprise me, they get a % of the donations so it is in their interests to allow it to run as long as it can, she really has not thought it through and will struggle to maintain proper contact with 600+ people many of whom will want to visit, meet and greet at events even if they gradually dwindle from apathy a few will probably try and get what was promised.


----------



## Abi90 (30 May 2018)

The girl on Facebook that wanted to raise £2000 to buy a second pony because she had to retire the first one, has bought it and she has also left her JustGiving page open and is still receiving donations, perhaps to fund its rugs and tack? Same issue but obviously less high profile


----------



## Archangel (30 May 2018)

It is amazing how easy it is to get people to part with their money.  The owner of the horse must be laughing all the way to the bank.  £2k to fund a vet bill is one thing but £26k is quite another - surely EK has just received a £26k untaxed bonus or is it because everybody donating actually is a shareholder in the horse - don't shareholders have rights?


----------



## Nancykitt (30 May 2018)

Very good question about the tax!
It's not a charity so perhaps donations would count as personal income so would be taxable?
I don't see how the supporters can be shareholders in any shape or form (other than the two major investors).


----------



## Michen (30 May 2018)

It makes me so damn angry. But not anymore angry than a certain blogger who tried to raise funds to buy a 20k lorry...


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2018)

Ive seen a quote that someone has made on Eks page which I found absolutely hilarious - apparently someone has said that she should re-name the horse Dignity..,..


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2018)

Double_choc_lab said:



https://www.independent.co.uk/news/cattle-dealer-fined-1536706.html

Click to expand...

Ooooo what a little charmer he is....


----------



## Red-1 (30 May 2018)

Lévrier;13783251 said:
			
		


			Ooooo what a little charmer he is....
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the relevance of whatever her father did or did not do? 

My belief is that people should be judged on their own actions not their ancestors'.


----------



## gunnergundog (30 May 2018)

Lévrier;13783250 said:
			
		


			I&#8217;ve seen a quote that someone has made on Ek&#8217;s page which I found absolutely hilarious - apparently someone has said that she should re-name the horse &#8220;Dignity&#8221;..,..
		
Click to expand...

I preferred the suggestion that someone else made: namely, instead of being registered as 'Langford Take The Biscuit' it should be 'Langford Taking the P*ss'.


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2018)

gunnergundog said:



			I preferred the suggestion that someone else made: namely, instead of being registered as 'Langford Take The Biscuit' it should be 'Langford Taking the P*ss'.
		
Click to expand...

That is even better


----------



## {97702} (30 May 2018)

Red-1 said:



			I don't see the relevance of whatever her father did or did not do? 

My belief is that people should be judged on their own actions not their ancestors'.
		
Click to expand...

If you read through the context of the thread, which I realise you might already have done, this was simply a passing comment by DCL that I queried because I wasnt aware of the situation? So DCL kindly supplied a link

I totally agree that EK has done quite enough in her relatively short life for people to be able to form an opinion of her based on her actions


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 May 2018)

Don't compete so don't usually post here. 

Can't say I was ever a fan of the Jonty one and this one has really annoyed me at least Jonty worked hard with his e.g. with the auction etc. Does she teach? She could offer to do some clinics and all sorts of things but seems to expect everything to fall into her lap.

The donating his winnings to charity is a nice idea but which charity? What if I had donated (definitely won't be doing so!) And didn't like the charity she picked?

What if the horse goes and gets injured tomorrow and can't ever compete or be ridden again?

Interesting comment re people emailing her their address if they donated how can she tell who has? Like the person earlier suggesting they email her without donating and see what happens! What will the pack contain? I'd be expecting a full breakdown of what's involved the rights and legalities etc. Like someone said is the data protected? 

She has sold this as the horse will reach 4 star and beyond so may have people donating who think he will reach 4 star- what if he doesn't? Know horsey people know anything can happen but I read she is so desperate to have people buy him as he can reach these levels.

Will there be proof of his winnings going to charity? Will there be proof excess donations are being used for his running costs? What running costs are there to cover? There was a horse and hound article on her recently and I'm sure she has lots of sponsors who provide her with expensive kit (seem to recall stirrups that cost over £100) so what does she actually need to use them for? 

Unfortunately this could create a precedent for using crowd funding like people say would be interesting to see someone like Mary's views on it as she had to work her way up. If I was to donate to anything it would be for a charity for something needy rather than a professional.

Also I don't think it helps horse and hound promoting it by publishing her story of doing this as she is then getting extra publicity that will enable her to continue to get more money. If it wasn't for the forum i wouldn't know about it unless I read the article.

Ooh edited to add I've just read one of the "adverts" re this on her Facebook page and she mentions she has a company interested in covering his running costs? I thought this is what she was using the excess donations for if the company is covering this will she still need it?


----------



## Nancykitt (31 May 2018)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh edited to add I've just read one of the "adverts" re this on her Facebook page and she mentions she has a company interested in covering his running costs? I thought this is what she was using the excess donations for if the company is covering this will she still need it?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly - we're now talking about thousands of pounds in reserve for upkeep/running costs. 
But people continue to give. I'm just amazed that anyone is being taken in by this. And still no update on the main page so there's a good chance people are giving on the basis of buying a 'share' in this horse.


----------



## miss_c (31 May 2018)

I fear where this will lead for equestrian sport.  Today H&H have reported on a successful Paralympian doing the same to fund a new horse.  I would certainly sooner support her than EK and she has been more clear about syndicates etc, but it is a slippery slope.


----------



## Archangel (31 May 2018)

All the email addresses and contact details will be on JustGiving so you just download them - has she no idea?
Mary has posted a comment on her FB page spelling the horse's name incorrectly.
Donating winnings to charity - that makes it all alright then.  
You can see why people start scams - it really is as easy as taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Archangel (31 May 2018)

EK clearly needs some admin support - watch this space for the Crowdfunding for my salary 
#hellochampagnelifestyle  #goodbyeshoppingatAldi


----------



## Nancykitt (31 May 2018)

Archangel said:



			EK clearly needs some admin support - watch this space for the Crowdfunding for my salary 
#hellochampagnelifestyle  #goodbyeshoppingatAldi
		
Click to expand...

Go for it - there's a fair bit of admin to be done and it's clearly going to be a long term job given that this horse will be going from Novice to the Olympics! I'm sure the people who are still donating today will be only too happy to discover that they're not actually buying the horse but paying the admin's wages!

I  thoroughly approve of you enjoying champagne in the wagon and you never know, she might pass her sponsored second-hand silver jewellery on to you...


----------



## Archangel (31 May 2018)

Nancykitt said:



			Go for it - there's a fair bit of admin to be done
		
Click to expand...

It's looking after all the 'owners' I'm worried about.  
It could be like a scene from Notting Hill - you open the door one morning and there are 1,000 people out there all chanting "Hobby, Hobby"


----------



## Nancykitt (31 May 2018)

Archangel said:



			It's looking after all the 'owners' I'm worried about.  
It could be like a scene from Notting Hill - you open the door one morning and there are 1,000 people out there all chanting "Hobby, Hobby"   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Oh my, can you imagine?
Amongst the general chaos of the shouts "What do we want? To pat our horse. When do we want it? NOW!", there will be people demanding a course walk there and then, saying things like 'I am the rightful owner of the top millimetres on the tip of his left ear!"

Another one of your jobs would be to compose and distribute the standard refusal email to people who have asked to come to his stables...


----------



## Bojingles (31 May 2018)

Slight diversion, but this reminds me of a request made by an acquaintance. She was marrying a farmer who lived on a large inherited farm and a beautiful 17c farmhouse. On their wedding invitations they said the normal bla about your attendance being gift enough but then added a PS that if anyone really insisted on buying them a gift, they'd appreciate money to do up their house. Getting by on little more than minimum wage, I skipped the cash gift and the wedding.


----------



## frankster (31 May 2018)

Ha ha ha, had one of those, fab property, albeit in need of modernisation, 1000 plus acres, some jolly decent horses, lorry worth almost as much as my house.... I did attend though but gave a gift of a rose bush!!


----------



## claracanter (1 June 2018)

EK still has no update on the JG site to say she already has the money.( I know she can't close the site for 30 days but she can update it) However, I am loving the rude comments people have put on her page! Quite right too.


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2018)

Bojingles said:



			Slight diversion, but this reminds me of a request made by an acquaintance. She was marrying a farmer who lived on a large inherited farm and a beautiful 17c farmhouse. On their wedding invitations they said the normal bla about your attendance being gift enough but then added a PS that if anyone really insisted on buying them a gift, they'd appreciate money to do up their house. Getting by on little more than minimum wage, I skipped the cash gift and the wedding.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the problem?  They said no gifts. They inherited a farm which may not have been profitable enough to maintain the house properly, and I can tell you from experience that 1700s (my stables) and 1800s (my house)  properties are very expensive to maintain if you aren't married to a man like mine and need more decorating than I can do up a step ladder. 

I can't see why you didn't go for a great day out, in a borrowed outfit if necessary.


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2018)

claracanter said:



			EK still has no update on the JG site to say she already has the money.( I know she can't close the site for 30 days but she can update it) However, I am loving the rude comments people have put on her page! Quite right too.
		
Click to expand...

I have asked BE to act and reported her on the Fraud website.

If anyone else wants to write to him, Chief Executive of BE's email is

david.holmes@britisheventing.com


----------



## Abi90 (1 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			I don't see the problem?  They said no gifts. They inherited a farm which may not have been profitable enough to maintain the house properly, and I can tell you from experience that 1700s (my stables) and 1800s (my house)  properties are very expensive to maintain if you aren't married to a man like mine and need more decorating than I can do up a step ladder. 

I can't see why you didn't go for a great day out, in a borrowed outfit if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you YCBM.

We didnt have a wedding list as we already had a house and stuff, but we asked for something towards our honeymoon if people wanted to give us anything, which they were not obliged to do. I think its quite normal now for people to ask for money towards something for their wedding as most people live together before getting married. Its a bit different from just asking for money for no particular reason


----------



## Sophire (1 June 2018)

I actually can't wrap my head around the fact it worked. I feel bad for the people who have been conned out of their money under false pretences.


----------



## Nancykitt (1 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			I have asked BE to act and reported her on the Fraud website.

If anyone else wants to write to him, Chief Executive of BE's email is

david.holmes@britisheventing.com

Click to expand...

Done. 
One of the lines in my email was:
'This is a foolish and ill-thought out campaign with potential legal issues in the future - especially if any of the &#8216;owners&#8217; take exception to the fact that they cannot have unlimited access to this horse at competitions.'

Looking at FB it seems that there are people who honestly believe that they will be able to walk all the courses with EK, go to the horse's stable at competitions, etc etc. What's going to happen when they get turned away? At least a couple are going to kick off, that's for sure. 

The only way she could have delivered on these things would have been to promise an entry into a draw with the 'winners' getting a course walk, visit to the lorry or whatever. But if she'd have put that she wouldn't have attracted as much cash. It's really disgraceful. 

Someone on FB made a good point   - if all the winnings are going to charity, what's in it for the two private investors?

I don't normally get in a tizz about these things but I fear that this may be the start of a bandwagon, ie,  if you can't afford it, ask the public - even if you have to throw in a bit of dishonesty to make it work. 

What on earth does it mean to be an 'official part of Team King' anyway? 
After this, I've got no interest in being part of their outfit and have lost all respect I had for these people.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 June 2018)

For me the fraudulent bit is that people might feel moved to help her keep her 'Horse of Lifetime' but would not dream of helping with 'running costs' of a horse she already owns. Her begging page makes them think they are contributing to the former even though private investment secured the horse days ago.


----------



## Nancykitt (1 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			For me the fraudulent bit is that people might feel moved to help her keep her 'Horse of Lifetime' but would not dream of helping with 'running costs' of a horse she already owns. Her begging page makes them think they are contributing to the former even though private investment secured the horse days ago.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally. There is absolutely no excuse whatsoever for not updating that JG page. 
'Running costs' would be at a minimum considering that feed, tack etc is already secured through sponsorship. 

Still, I suppose it means that if she spends someone else's hard-earned cash on the horse it frees up her own cash for more luxury holidays  - and, of course, keeping the wagon champagne supply at optimum level...


----------



## ihatework (1 June 2018)

Nancykitt said:



			Agree totally. There is absolutely no excuse whatsoever for not updating that JG page. 
'Running costs' would be at a minimum considering that feed, tack etc is already secured through sponsorship. 

Still, I suppose it means that if she spends someone else's hard-earned cash on the horse it frees up her own cash for more luxury holidays  - and, of course, keeping the wagon champagne supply at optimum level...
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose &#8216;running costs&#8217; will depend on whether she is paying herself to ride the horse 

Running costs for an owner with a horse ridden by a pro are huge. 12-15k a year for a Novice horse, all in.

And well, she does have her skiing habit to fund!


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 June 2018)

Reading the comments on the begging page  there are clearly people who still think she needs donations to buy  the horse -which is what the page STILL says - and are giving her money on that basis. I didn't like this from the beginning but this is now utterly unacceptable. Wonder what Action on Fraud would make of it!


----------



## Nancykitt (1 June 2018)

Although I've been very upfront in my views on this, part of me is saying just sit back and wait for the whole thing to go horribly wrong. 
The horse is apparently going to have a little rest for a while so no-one will be going to see it at events for some time yet. 
Perhaps, in the meantime, some will forget why they parted with their cash. 
But others will be watching and waiting for the time that they can go on their first course walk! Not to mention the stable and lorry visits. 
I think that there's a fair chance we'll see the backlash then...


----------



## skint1 (1 June 2018)

I'm quite late to this conversation but if I were this young lady's mother I'd die of shame, begging from strangers on the internet for money to buy/run/whatever a horse like she's 12 years old at a riding school and its summer term. 

There are many talented young riders out there who haven't had the advantages she surely must have, they're looking for that diamond in the rough and generally working their butts off in the hope of finding/producing  that horse with the potential and the soundness to take them up the levels. If she's not attracting an adequate level of sponsorship in the way of riders in that sport then maybe she needs to look again at some aspect of  her business model.


----------



## Sheep (1 June 2018)

ihatework said:



			Well I suppose &#8216;running costs&#8217; will depend on whether she is paying herself to ride the horse 

Click to expand...

That is a VERY good point!


----------



## Nancykitt (1 June 2018)

Sheep said:



			That is a VERY good point!
		
Click to expand...

Wow. It is indeed. Surely she'd have to declare this?

Most people will read 'running costs' as being synonymous with the upkeep of the horse - so clarity is definitely needed here!


----------



## ester (1 June 2018)

Why on earth is an eventer having a rest at this point in the year the season has barely started


----------



## be positive (1 June 2018)

ester said:



			Why on earth is an eventer having a rest at this point in the year the season has barely started 

Click to expand...

That does seem very odd especially after all the rain making the ground better, he is very low mileage, just 2 runs in May, so should hardly need a break.


----------



## ester (1 June 2018)

maybe she needs to sort her house move?!


----------



## Nancykitt (1 June 2018)

Have had a very speedy response from BE, I do get the impression that they are taking this seriously - especially if quite a few people have raised concerns.


----------



## Bexx (1 June 2018)

This is so frustrating for so many people.
From my point of view, i came from a non-horsey family and worked and volunteered to gain experience and get lessons. I payed for all of my own lessons and kit from being 17. I could never afford my own so I worked and worked until I was offered a ride. I've now been competing Ernie for 4 years and I am so grateful to his owners for the opportunities they have given me and I have achieved my dream of eventing and qualifying for badminton grassroots. I am now starting to save for my own 4 year old as Ernie is now 15 and also BE100 is his limit. However, i won't buy until I've saved the money. Perhaps I could just crowfund instead?! It baffles me really


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2018)

Nancykitt said:



			Have had a very speedy response from BE, I do get the impression that they are taking this seriously - especially if quite a few people have raised concerns.
		
Click to expand...

I got a very speedy response two days ago!


----------



## ycbm (1 June 2018)

ester said:



			maybe she needs to sort her house move?!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's failed the vet !


----------



## blackhor2e (1 June 2018)

As a rider, I just find the whole thing frustrating. I currently ride at 3* level and for the past few years every penny I have earned has gone on this dream of getting to 4* (I'm not a professional rider), I have in the past had a few sponsors but nothing more than free products or % off items. When Jonty Evans crowdfunded for Art I was at Blenheim competing one or two horses before him on the xc and the outpouring of the spectators towards Jonty and 'their' horse was genuinely heart warming and I can tell you that he was touched by the help he received. EK on the other hand I feel is not a good representation of young up and coming event riders, it's sad really that someone in her fortunate position chose to do this as I for one would not welcome hundreds of owners into the lorry park and stable area.


----------



## Puff (1 June 2018)

ester said:



			maybe she needs to sort her house move?!
		
Click to expand...

Or shes going on holiday again


----------



## cundlegreen (1 June 2018)

Just seen a post from her on FB thanking everybody and saying that the target has been made up by two investors. There are still people replying to her saying that they want to buy a share. What is the matter with people?


----------



## Abi90 (2 June 2018)

She has now updated the begging page


----------



## milliepops (2 June 2018)

Abi90 said:



			She has now updated the begging page
		
Click to expand...

 about time.
people have still made donations today :rolleyes3:

 madness.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 June 2018)

ester said:



			Why on earth is an eventer having a rest at this point in the year the season has barely started 

Click to expand...

Because she has probably realised, or been advised, that the horse needs to fade into oblivion and the whole shady episode needs to be forgotten.  My bet is the horse has a 'niggle' and isn't seen for a good while.  Remember today's news is tomorrow's chip paper.


----------



## lannerch (2 June 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Because she has probably realised, or been advised, that the horse needs to fade into oblivion and the whole shady episode needs to be forgotten.  My bet is the horse has a 'niggle' and isn't seen for a good while.  Remember today's news is tomorrow's chip paper.
		
Click to expand...

For 40k worth of horse I hope for the crowds sake hes been vetted before the transaction completes.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 June 2018)

lannerch said:



			For 40k worth of horse I hope for the crowds sake he&#8217;s been vetted before the transaction completes.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he will be vetted and there will be nothing wrong, but she has got a lot of criticism, her actions may be unlawful and/or fraudulent.  The easiest way forward for her and her connections is to dumb everything down and let the dust settle.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2018)

Bojingles said:



			Slight diversion, but this reminds me of a request made by an acquaintance. She was marrying a farmer who lived on a large inherited farm and a beautiful 17c farmhouse. On their wedding invitations they said the normal bla about your attendance being gift enough but then added a PS that if anyone really insisted on buying them a gift, they'd appreciate money to do up their house. Getting by on little more than minimum wage, I skipped the cash gift and the wedding.
		
Click to expand...

I dont see any parallel at all .
I much much prefer to give a cash gift for a wedding in these days where few couples are setting up a home straight from their parents home people dont have the same need for stuff .
Much better to give some money that they can send on something they want .


----------



## Goldenstar (3 June 2018)

Archangel said:



			It is amazing how easy it is to get people to part with their money.  The owner of the horse must be laughing all the way to the bank.  £2k to fund a vet bill is one thing but £26k is quite another - surely EK has just received a £26k untaxed bonus or is it because everybody donating actually is a shareholder in the horse - don't shareholders have rights?
		
Click to expand...

I would think they are considered as gifts for the purpose tax and mosr but not all will be under the limit for a tax free gift , the people who gave money are not share holders they have given money to buy a horse ... given -they have no share in the horse .
Its unbelievable that people are still giving money and its appalling that EK has not put anything on the page to stop people and  it even worse that you can stop a just giving page for thirty days thats mad .


----------



## Archangel (3 June 2018)

Quote from Just Giving page

I need help with...
Crowdfunding
Managing your Crowdfunding Page / Can I close my Crowdfunding page early?

We understand that in some cases funds are needed urgently. If you need us to close your page early in order to get the funds sooner, just drop us an email and we'll arrange this for you. Please note that it typically takes 6-10 working days for the funds to reach your chosen account once your page has closed. 

So there we are.


----------



## Northern (3 June 2018)

Her eventing Facebook page seems to have disappeared. Along with the horse and the funds it seems  Couldn't handle the criticism perhaps?

*Off to go crowd fund my outstanding vet fees* - orrr not, because I will earn and pay for my non essential luxuries myself...


----------



## Rowreach (3 June 2018)

Northern said:



			Her eventing Facebook page seems to have disappeared. Along with the horse and the funds it seems  Couldn't handle the criticism perhaps?
.
		
Click to expand...

No it hasn't.  Emily and her mother are busy at Tatts this weekend, along with all the other top event riders who are sponsored in some way, shape or form to ride horses for a living, and work hard at it.

I have no opinion one way or the other about her crowdfunding for Hobby.  I wouldn't make a donation, but then I wouldn't have done it for Jonty either (he is at Tatts too by the way, courtesy of his own sponsors and hard work).


----------



## Northern (3 June 2018)

Rowreach said:



			No it hasn't.  Emily and her mother are busy at Tatts this weekend, along with all the other top event riders who are sponsored in some way, shape or form to ride horses for a living, and work hard at it.

I have no opinion one way or the other about her crowdfunding for Hobby.  I wouldn't make a donation, but then I wouldn't have done it for Jonty either (he is at Tatts too by the way, courtesy of his own sponsors and hard work).
		
Click to expand...

Obviously they are out doing their thing, that is not what I meant... but the eventing page she announced the crowd funding update on is gone, one which had attracted much the same comments you can read in this thread. There are plenty of hard working Eventers out there who have less than the Kings who haven't resorted to internet begging. Each to their own...


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 June 2018)

I don't think there is much similarity between Jonty and Emily. Jonty made Art - produced him from nowhere and clearly had an amazing partnership with him. Emily has ridden Hobby for 1 month and has added no value at all. Art was being sold from underneath Jonty whereas Emily was just making a choice to relocate. Jonty was sinking huge amounts of his own money into this but was never going to be able to afford Art. Emily clearly had plenty of other options including the private investment that is in the end what secured the horse. It seems begging off the public meant she could avoid having to share the massive increase in the price tag when she sells him on. Jonty pledged he would never sell Art on but would give him a home for life. Jonty made no promises to anyone in return for their donation - everyone knew it was a straightforward gift to help him keep Art. Emily has made promises she can't keep. And finally Emily failed to let people know that private investment secured the horse days ago allowing people to believe she still needed help to buy him when in fact people were contributing to the 'running costs' that she has already said are covered by sponsorship. So this is essentially just putting cash directly into her own pocket that she does not need.

I was very happy to help Jonty and am loving his success at Tatts but Emily was just choosing the easiest, quickest. lowest risk, highest return option for herself. And was dishonest along the way.


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2018)

Im still not sure that Art was being sold from under Jonty? Hes a lovely guy and I dont doubt his honesty in any way (he did his fund raising FAR more professionally than EK!) but it would have been interesting to hear the previous owners thoughts on what she was going f to do - had she had an offer she couldnt refuse? Not that we will ever know that of course, and it isnt our business etc etc


----------



## Rowreach (3 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			I don't think there is much similarity between Jonty and Emily. Jonty made Art - produced him from nowhere and clearly had an amazing partnership with him. Emily has ridden Hobby for 1 month and has added no value at all. Art was being sold from underneath Jonty whereas Emily was just making a choice to relocate. Jonty was sinking huge amounts of his own money into this but was never going to be able to afford Art. Emily clearly had plenty of other options including the private investment that is in the end what secured the horse. It seems begging off the public meant she could avoid having to share the massive increase in the price tag when she sells him on. Jonty pledged he would never sell Art on but would give him a home for life. Jonty made no promises to anyone in return for their donation - everyone knew it was a straightforward gift to help him keep Art. Emily has made promises she can't keep. And finally Emily failed to let people know that private investment secured the horse days ago allowing people to believe she still needed help to buy him when in fact people were contributing to the 'running costs' that she has already said are covered by sponsorship. So this is essentially just putting cash directly into her own pocket that she does not need.

I was very happy to help Jonty and am loving his success at Tatts but Emily was just choosing the easiest, quickest. lowest risk, highest return option for herself. And was dishonest along the way.
		
Click to expand...

The point is that sponsorship comes in many forms. There are plenty of people who think Jonty and his owner both did rather well out of his foray into crowdfunding. There was a time when the only people who evented were the &#8220;spoilt&#8220; ones with plenty of family money behind them. I like the fact that more people can do it nowadays, through wealthy owners and other sponsorships.  

Also, it&#8217;s a bit patronising of people to think that anyone who has given a few quid to Emily is too thick to realise that they won&#8217;t really &#8220;own&#8221; part of the horse.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 June 2018)

IIRC The owner had multiple offers from all over the world for Art and had turned them down so Jonty could keep the ride.  But then she got pregnant and their was  a firm offer on the table for Art and decided she had to sell. 500k was a lot lower than the offer she had but it was an offer just for Jonty because the owner also wanted him to have him. Jonty was always clear that he totally understood the owner's position and was in no way blaming them.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 June 2018)

I dont think anyone is suggesting the donors are thick! Or that they think they own part of the horse. However they MAY believe they were paying for Emily to buy a horse not to his running costs because this is what the page said long after the horse was secured. And they may believe they can walk courses, visit stables etc as this is also what was promised. Being misled is not the same as being thick.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 June 2018)

Why wouldn't well meaning but naive folk not think that they were 'owners' after responding to the following?

'I am desperately looking to find owners/ syndicate members to enable me to keep the ride on Hobby as he really is a horse of a lifetime.

'Emily has asked her followers on social media to contribute anything to allow her to keep the ride, in return for which contributors will be part of his amazing journey.

If I can attract just 2,000 of you to put in £20 each weve got him! she said, adding that she has a company interested in sponsoring his running costs, so the initial payment would be the only one.'

ETA I wondered if he'd passed the vetting, too. He wouldn't have been vetted until they were able to stump up the purchase price, would he?


----------



## DabDab (3 June 2018)

The other important difference in my mind from the Jonty situation is that they are already a 4* combination, and I would like to see as many brilliant combinations at the top of a sport I love to watch as possible. And for that I was happy to chuck in a few quid, for the same reasons as I spend a few quid on the lottery every year. Sport is a wonderful thing, but this Emily situation doesn't feel like contributing to the sport in any way (though I do leave possibility in my mind that it could be... Time will tell), as it is simply buying an unproven horse, for an already very privileged rider who has so far proven nothing with this horse.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2018)

well I was anti the Jonty one too (and the Valegro one although I appreciate it wasn't CH etc that started it) but at least with those there was an established partnership like others have said. Asking the horsey public to fund elite sport horses does stick in my craw a bit -hope it doesn't become commonplace.


----------



## Nancykitt (3 June 2018)

There are definitely donors who are now claiming to be 'syndicate members' and 'part owners'.

The two things I disliked intensely about this venture were that EK was dishonest in leaving the JG as it was for days after the horse was bought, so that some people were under the impression that she still needed the money for purchase (and still donating for this). There were even people who were donating to EK even though they needed stuff for their own horses. 

The other thing is the misleading and frankly daft promise of course walks, stable visits, etc. It's given people the impression that any donors will be able to turn up; there are currently 633 donors so even if a fraction turned up at an event it would be a logistical nightmare. Had she said that there would be a monthly draw or something similar so that a small number of people would 'win' the chance to visit/walk the course or whatever then that would be OK. But I suspect there will be some very disappointed people around.


----------



## DiNozzo (3 June 2018)

Northern said:



			Obviously they are out doing their thing, that is not what I meant... but the eventing page she announced the crowd funding update on is gone, one which had attracted much the same comments you can read in this thread. There are plenty of hard working Eventers out there who have less than the Kings who haven't resorted to internet begging. Each to their own...
		
Click to expand...

The page has not disappeared. 

https://www.facebook.com/emilykingo...kknI-A1i0kwhKP6McGBn-bdhtOSghoYgWhIAo&fref=nf


----------



## {97702} (3 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			IIRC The owner had multiple offers from all over the world for Art and had turned them down so Jonty could keep the ride.  But then she got pregnant and their was  a firm offer on the table for Art and decided she had to sell. 500k was a lot lower than the offer she had but it was an offer just for Jonty because the owner also wanted him to have him. Jonty was always clear that he totally understood the owner's position and was in no way blaming them.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks that makes sense


----------



## Northern (3 June 2018)

DiNozzo said:



			The page has not disappeared. 

https://www.facebook.com/emilykingo...kknI-A1i0kwhKP6McGBn-bdhtOSghoYgWhIAo&fref=nf

Click to expand...

It did - she took the eventing part of it out (at least how I had found it before). Searching the horse name did come up with the Instagram posts! Maybe it's just my technology though


----------

